# Advice on CNC'ing my new Sieg SX3 mill



## machspace (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

This is my first post (after my new member one).  I just ordered a Sieg SX3 mill, to be delivered next week.  I'm a metallurgical/materials engineer, but new to metalworking.  I am interested in CNC'ing my machine from the start, and as such, welcome any/all commentary and/or advice.

Here is my breakdown so far. 

Re: Leadscrews, I like the ProMiCA kit, the way the steppers are oriented, and the use of pullies/belts.  However, there were interference problems with the SX3 (versus X3), and they subsequently pulled support for SX3s, so I think that's a non-starter.  More research required, but if ProMiCA isn't in the cards, the CNCFusion Deluxe kit is looking promising.


Re: Control electronics, I'm looking into either Gecko 540, or separate 203V stepper controllers.  I learned from TangentAudio/Steve on YouTube (excellent guy and videos, take a look at them if you get a chance) that I may want an FPGA board to offload the higher level stepper commands from the CPU.


Re: Software, I will be using LinuxCNC (I like OpenSource).  


Thank you!


----------



## GoMopar440 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm still in the middle of converting my X2 with a CNC Fusion full kit and so far I'm happy with it. 

I'm just now finishing up a clean slate rebuild of a couple Win XP PCs for running Mach 3, so I don't think I'll be of much help with the Linux part. As far as taking the load off the PC CPU, I'll be using a UC100 cable for that task. It has the added benefit of allowing it to hook up via USB as well. They're a bit pricey @ around $130 so I won't be picking up mine until payday next month. 

I hope to have the mechanical part of the conversion completed beforehand so I can focus on figuring out which software I'll be using to fill the gap between AutoCAD and Mach3. I've got a full version of AutoCAD 2013 to play with so making the drawings isn't an issue. I just need to figure out what I'll be using to convert those drawings into something Mach3 can make use of.


----------



## machspace (Mar 1, 2013)

GoMopar440 said:


> I'm still in the middle of converting my X2 with a CNC Fusion full kit and so far I'm happy with it.
> 
> I'm just now finishing up a clean slate rebuild of a couple Win XP PCs for running Mach 3, so I don't think I'll be of much help with the Linux part. As far as taking the load off the PC CPU, I'll be using a UC100 cable for that task. It has the added benefit of allowing it to hook up via USB as well. They're a bit pricey @ around $130 so I won't be picking up mine until payday next month.
> 
> I hope to have the mechanical part of the conversion completed beforehand so I can focus on figuring out which software I'll be using to fill the gap between AutoCAD and Mach3. I've got a full version of AutoCAD 2013 to play with so making the drawings isn't an issue. I just need to figure out what I'll be using to convert those drawings into something Mach3 can make use of.



Thanks for the feedback!  I have heard rumblings about G-Wizard being pretty good.  I tried it a while back for my 3D printer, but found it wasn't set up to handle extrusion printing.  Will likely give it a try once the mill has been CNC'd.

BTW, the mill arrived a few hours ago.  After the employment of some Egyptian moving techniques to translate the mill across the garage on Al rods and down one step into my workshop, it sits here waiting for its degreasing:




Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2013)

Keep in mind, LinuxCNC won't work with any of the USB based boards on the market. If you want hardware assist, you can get pci cards from Mesa http://www.mesanet.com/ that are supported.

I have using LinuxCNC for some time, I am very pleased with it so far.


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmm, I spoke too soon, it looks like some of the mesa boards are usb, and are supported. I don't think the Smoothstepper or any of the generic usb boards will work.


----------



## machspace (Mar 2, 2013)

DMS said:


> Keep in mind, LinuxCNC won't work with any of the USB based boards on the market. If you want hardware assist, you can get pci cards from Mesa http://www.mesanet.com/ that are supported.
> 
> I have using LinuxCNC for some time, I am very pleased with it so far.



Thank you.  Yes, I am aware of that.  I'm looking at a small form factor motherboard with a PCI parallel port peripheral.  I am already looking at the Mesa 7i43 board.  Do you know if that card is compatible with the Gecko G540 4-axis driver board?  Thanks again!


----------



## machspace (Mar 2, 2013)

DMS said:


> Hmm, I spoke too soon, it looks like some of the mesa boards are usb, and are supported. I don't think the Smoothstepper or any of the generic usb boards will work.



Ah, I thought I read that only the parallel port option on Mesa boards having both parallel and USB was supported.  Note that I have yet to do any real research.  I thought I remembered that from reading countless random sites.  I most likely got that wrong.  Will do more research this week.  Thx!


----------



## woodguy (Mar 2, 2013)

machspace said:


> Ah, I thought I read that only the parallel port option on Mesa boards having both parallel and USB was supported.  Note that I have yet to do any real research.  I thought I remembered that from reading countless random sites.  I most likely got that wrong.  Will do more research this week.  Thx!



I bought my SX3 in Montreal and converted to CNC using the CNC Fusion deluxe kit and Steppers/electronics from Soigeneris. Bolt on kit (apart from a little sheet metal surgery) and the electronics were plug and play.  You can do it cheaper, but I don't think you can do it more easily than that.


----------



## machspace (Mar 3, 2013)

woodguy said:


> I bought my SX3 in Montreal and converted to CNC using the CNC Fusion deluxe kit and Steppers/electronics from Soigeneris. Bolt on kit (apart from a little sheet metal surgery) and the electronics were plug and play.  You can do it cheaper, but I don't think you can do it more easily than that.



@woodguy:  Great!  I ordered my CNCFusion Deluxe kit earlier today.  I'll be sure to look up your Soigeneris steppers/electronics.  Where in Montreal did you find an SX3?  I live in Montreal, but don't know of any local suppliers.  Or was it a private sale?  Thx!


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 3, 2013)

If you talk to Mariss over on the Yahoo group gecko site he will kelp you solve any compatability issues in advance.  He is a stand up guy and as smart as they come on that type of stuff.  I saw that new mill just sitting there forlornly waiting for a bath.  I wish I could afford a new SX3, but thems the breaks.  Talk to jumps4 (steve) about the wiring and controllers he is using on his ZX45 too.  He is glad to help out if he knows what your looking for.  Good luck and keeep the pics coming!!!

Bob


----------



## woodguy (Mar 3, 2013)

machspace said:


> @woodguy:  Great!  I ordered my CNCFusion Deluxe kit earlier today.  I'll be sure to look up your Soigeneris steppers/electronics.  Where in Montreal did you find an SX3?  I live in Montreal, but don't know of any local suppliers.  Or was it a private sale?  Thx!



I ordered online from https://www.machinetoolswarehouse.com/xcart/home.php?cat=253
and had it shipped to Winnipeg.


----------



## machspace (Mar 4, 2013)

woodguy said:


> I ordered online from https://www.machinetoolswarehouse.com/xcart/home.php?cat=253
> and had it shipped to Winnipeg.



Where does Montreal fit in?  I bought mine from MachineToolsWarehouse as well, and had it shipped to Montreal.  Just took it apart today.  Horrendous black paint job, lots of paint either arrived off, or came off as I removed the red wax/grease.  There was paint on the ways, and in other places chips, scratches, etc.  I'm hoping it works better than it looks.  CNCFusion deluxe kit ordered yesterday.


----------



## machspace (Mar 4, 2013)

woodguy said:


> I ordered online from https://www.machinetoolswarehouse.com/xcart/home.php?cat=253
> and had it shipped to Winnipeg.



By the way, Re clamping kit, what size?  M10 or M12?


----------



## johnas (Mar 4, 2013)

Just a quick note regarding Gecko G540, Mesa 5i25 boards  - it works very well. I have a KX1 CNC mill, came without computer/controller; originally software stepping (which was fine) but went with a 5i25, and once I wrapped my head around the changes, the mill now runs very well.

I think I've limited max velocity to 100mm/sec; 4 inches per second or so. That's plenty fast enough for this small, unguarded mill.

I think LinuxCNC is great software; it all just seems to work 100% reliably.


John A. Stewart.


----------



## machspace (Mar 4, 2013)

johnas said:


> Just a quick note regarding Gecko G540, Mesa 5i25 boards  - it works very well. I have a KX1 CNC mill, came without computer/controller; originally software stepping (which was fine) but went with a 5i25, and once I wrapped my head around the changes, the mill now runs very well.
> 
> I think I've limited max velocity to 100mm/sec; 4 inches per second or so. That's plenty fast enough for this small, unguarded mill.
> 
> ...



Thanks John!  Very helpful.  Did you need a breakout board as well?


----------



## johnas (Mar 5, 2013)

No breakout board necessary for Gecko G540 to Mesa 5i25 - just one parallel cable. 

I *do* have an MPG with breakout board from CNC4PC, but that is not related to the G540/5i25 combo.

Hope this helps - 

John A. Stewart


----------



## machspace (Mar 6, 2013)

johnas said:


> No breakout board necessary for Gecko G540 to Mesa 5i25 - just one parallel cable.
> 
> I *do* have an MPG with breakout board from CNC4PC, but that is not related to the G540/5i25 combo.
> 
> ...



Yes, it helps a lot, thank you.


----------

